# paphiopedilum Rosy Dawn, care instructions please



## AnnCha (Sep 7, 2011)

Hello guys, I just recently got a Paphiopedilum Rosy Dawn. Beautiful plant with three growths. But how do I care for it? Light, humidity, temperature. Please help, thanks


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 7, 2011)

What's the potting media? 
What conditions can you offer - Indoor windowsill? Under lights?


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 7, 2011)

Just off the top of my head, I'd say bright light, intermediate temperatures and average humidity (for Paphs).


----------



## AnnCha (Sep 8, 2011)

Potting media is Seramis (clay granulate from Germany), at windowsill at the moment but I can offer it a place under lights (where I grow my Laelia and cattleya-bright light). I keep the humidity at approx 60-70%


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 8, 2011)

Sounds like you shouldn't have any trouble. Bright indirect light would be OK for a complex paph, catt light I would think would be too strong, east or west window exposure should be fine.


----------

